# ***OFFICIAL*** Gilbert Melendez vs. Diego Sanchez Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Lightweight bout: 155 pounds*
























​


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Can't wait to see Diego get beat up here.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Talk about unflattering pictures, couldn't find a better one of Diego? :laugh:


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Gilbert showed what a patient and smart fighter he is in his bout with Henderson. I think in this fight we will see an over aggressive Sanchez get caught on several occasions. I don't know if Gil will stop Diego, but I think he'll damage him enough to pick up the W on the scoreboard.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I like both fighters, but I honestly feel Gil is going to put a beating on Diego.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

TheNinja said:


> I like both fighters, but I honestly feel Gil is going to put a beating on Diego.


yeah....but diego might make it FOTY first. :thumbsup:


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

One of the dumbest matches made this year. I still think Gil could possibly be the #2 LW in the world and best in the UFC. No doubt in my mind right now Michael Chandler is the best LW on the planet. But Gil deserves much better then Diego, who is no longer a top 15 LW.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Weird match up, maybe they're building Gil back up for another Title run?

Anyways, Diego may survive but I see Melendez winning decisively on the cards en route to a unanimous decision.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'd be so happy if Diego pulled off the win against Gil.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Stapler said:


> I'd be so happy if Diego pulled off the win against Gil.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

oldfan said:


> yeah....but diego might make it FOTY first. :thumbsup:


Yeah for sure. That's why I love to watch Diego fight, the guy is a true warrior out their. That's also why I said a beating, and not a KO.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Gill should take it.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Haha thanks, OU. This is the one time I hope for iffy judging. =P


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Stapler said:


> Haha thanks, OU. This is the one time I hope for iffy judging. =P


That's what many of Diego's fights are. Iffy judging. The Gomi fight was a robbery.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm taking the underdog and saying Sanchez puts on a vintage performance and wins a decision. I think it'll be a very exciting fight but I think Sanchez will find a way with his aggression to win a close hard fought decision possibly stealing rounds with big flurries.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> That's what many of Diego's fights are. Iffy judging. The Gomi fight was a robbery.


The Kampmann fight was the worst decision in MMA history as far as I'm concerned. There is no judging criteria on Earth that should have suggested that was even a competitive fight. I think Diego was actually receiving points for damage taken.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

The best Diego doesn't beat Gil on his worst night


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

rebonecrusher said:


> I'm taking the underdog and saying Sanchez puts on a vintage performance and wins a decision. I think it'll be a very exciting fight but I think Sanchez will find a way with his aggression to win a close hard fought decision possibly stealing rounds with big flurries.


Only if Cecil Peoples cloned himself twice and all 3 were on judging duty.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

After seeing all of these posts, I would actually laugh so hard if Diego did pull off a win here. There would be an infestation of crows, that's for sure.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

if it turns into a dog fight, Diego will be very game.. this should be an easy fight for Gil though, just be patient and pick him apart on the feet...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Stapler said:


> After seeing all of these posts, I would actually laugh so hard if Diego did pull off a win here. There would be an infestation of crows, that's for sure.


He could win by all means. We have seen him lose a fight yet awarded the win more than once. I'm not saying Diego can't take home a decision. I'm just saying he can't beat Melendez in a fight. Diego is one of the only guys to get points for getting punched in the face. Or maybe it is the wild punches he lands on air. Judges like both techniques a lot.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

As long as Diego is busted up he will win. That's all there is to it. That is the recurring pattern.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

This will be a monster upset if Snachez wins. I think it would take another controversial decision for Diego to get the nod.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Never been a Diego fan, but you truly can't count him out of any fight. Gilbert clearly is a better overall fighter, and will most likely win this fight, but Diego will make it interesting like he always does.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

If the Diego from his first run at 155 shows up the fight will be interesting. At that point it becomes a question of whether Melendez can slow the pace or Sanchez pick it up since I really don't see Sanchez having any real advantages in this fight outside of the fact he has shown an ability to push the pace. Now while I have said that I see Melendez having the advantage in practically every aspect of this fight I don't see him having a really strong advantage over what we have seen Sanchez capable of in any aspect either. 
If Diego shows up at his best he has a shot especially if he can make it ugly something he has a knack for and something Melendez has got caught letting himself into as well. I think that the oddss are out of line here as I see Melendez around a 2 to 1 favorite. The smart money is on Sanchez but at the same time expect Melendez to take it.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Pulling for Sanchez here. I don't know how he'll do it though. May his god will it.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Gil will beat the **** out of him for the entire fight and then 2 judges will score it for Diego because you can't spell windmill without win.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

El Nino with a dominant UD


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

The thing with Diego is. He's really not that good. He looks EXACTLY THE SAME as he was in TUF. How crazy is that. In fact he was better then because he was ripped and had super cardio. He did beat Nick Diaz after all. 

Diego at 155 lost a lot of muscle mass. But his striking is almost rudimentary. Guard high, moves quickly, but moves forward or backwards with his his head high always getting tagged when he does his right jab, left cross takedown routine. He does that over and over. 

Having said that...Diego fights purely on HEART. That's his strength. If it were a five rounder I'd probably go with Diego w/ a split cuz Gilbert would just get tired of tagging him then Diego with a busted up face would land takedowns in the fourth and fifth...roflz.

I would very much like to see another Diego vs Guida type of fight tonight though. Just real messy...scrambling...knees, punches, elbows, etc. That would be a great warm up leading to the MAIN EVENT!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Gil probably has more cardio than Diego at this point.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Diego lost to BJ and hasn't looked good since. As soon as the gash opened from the brutal head kick in the 4th, Diego's soul escaped. Unfortunately he has never been able to retrieve it, and since that fateful evening he's been losing to mediocre fighters like Hathaway and barely getting past an over the hill Tak. I really see no way that he beats Gilbert.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

El Bresko said:


> Diego lost to BJ and hasn't looked good since. As soon as the gash opened from the brutal head kick in the 4th, Diego's soul escaped. Unfortunately he has never been able to retrieve it, and since that fateful evening he's been losing to mediocre fighters like Hathaway and barely getting past an over the hill Tak. I really see no way that he beats Gilbert.


BJ Penn made Diego an alcoholic.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

osmium said:


> BJ Penn made Diego an alcoholic.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

If you're talking about the kick that led to a doctor stoppage, it was the 5th round. 

I really want to see Diego overcome that beat down he suffered from Penn. he looked to be in great shape at the weigh ins so we'll see. As long as he makes it a good fight, he should be okay career wise because losing to a top 3 lightweight isn't a big deal and doesn't mean he can't still be competitive in the division. If he gets dominated, well that's that then.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think this is a recipe for a great fight if Diego brings his A game.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Only if Gilbert brings his B game


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

ray02: c'mon championship hangover c'mon championship hangover


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Haha John8204, I know what you mean. I'm just not expecting anything, that way I can't feel too let down by the result.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Damn!

Gil 10-9


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

That's a massive cut. Please do not stop this fight.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Good fight. Gils round


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Diego sporting his usual goat's vagina cut.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I told ya...heart. Exciting stuff. 

Two more rounds of this plz!


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Quite easily the best card of the year. From top to bottom i've enjoyed it. 

Gil looks great


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Melendez is owning this so far!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Straight up Mexican fight.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Gil 20-18

Great card tonight!


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Awesome awesome fight! Sanchez needs to finish to win now though. 3rd round is gunna be sick


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Great fight, Gil is just on a whole other level. I'm happy to see Diego come in wanting to fight


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

AWESOME Fight


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh my god!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Holy **** you would need a baseball bat to knock Diego out.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Sucks to see a break but it should give both some more stamina to start throwing again.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

This is the Diego I love. Great fight


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Fight of the FREAKING night / possibly year candidate.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

oh shit he nearly had him!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Wowwww I thought he knocked Gil out, this is one of the best fights ever no doubt.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

why go for the sub he had him for all money!!!

great fight


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I would be scared f I was Melenez he has hit Sanchez with everything he is gushing blood and he just keeps coming like a rabid animal.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

haha wow. i thought gil was done for a second there. great fight!


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Speechless


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Jesus christ, what an amazing fight. Wow


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow. That is all.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Damn it, was really hoping Diego would pull that one out.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Awesome fight.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Jesus christ that was ******* crazy!


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

that last round was insane

holy sh#t some punches were thrown


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Diego Vs Nate Diaz for the love of god, make that shit happen

I had Gil taking that though


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Fight of the year for me. Holy shit! I love Deigo!


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Everything you all said before the judges have a say.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Fight of the year! Fight of the decade! Best card ever!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't care what anyone says about Diego. He is sloppy, gifted decisions, whatever. Diego is the f****ng man!


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Amazing fight. Diego is a monster, if only he was more technical he would be a top 5 guys


----------



## Stardog (Feb 24, 2013)

Wowwwwwwwww.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

What the hell is Diego made of? Gushing blood, eating everything and just keeps coming. Goddamn terminator. These two need to be seriously rewarded.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

So uh Diego Sanchez is done right.

UFC put him in the Hall of FAME NOW!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Too bad Diego slipped when he went in for the finish after knocking Melendez down. If he hadn't of slipped he would have had a good chance of getting the finish there.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

TheNinja said:


> I like both fighters, but I honestly feel Gil is going to put a beating on Diego.





oldfan said:


> yeah....but diego might make it FOTY first. :thumbsup:


"that's what Mexicans do. We hold our ground and fight"

Thanks Diego :thumbsup:


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

that eyebrow


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

John8204 said:


> So uh Diego Sanchez is done right.
> 
> UFC put him in the Hall of FAME NOW!


YES. I never saw someone lose, and thought they deserve to be in the HOF. But this time. YES!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Too bad it wasn't a five rounder. Two people thrive with blood and in late rounds.

The Natural Born Killer and The Nightmare/Dream. 

Damn entertaining!


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Guys, honestly.. I know a lot of you haven't had a lot of good to say about Diego's skills, but this right here. THIS is why he is my favorite active fighter in the world. The guy brings it, he has so much heart and almost always puts it ALL on the line. He is the definition of a warrior regardless of how good he is as a fighter.

I don't care if he has the skills to be a champion. He undoubtedly has the heart and will of a champion. That's something you cannot teach.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Holy that cut.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Jesus, Diego's head is laid wide open.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

man check out that cut!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

That fight weren't half bad


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

That cut is nasty.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Diego V Melendez II - 5 rounds please


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

The cut is bigger than his eye lol.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

FOTY and there needs to be a rematch.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Diego is a beast, he is a savage. He didn't win that fight. But man what a great fight


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

That....WAS FANTASTIC. Horrific technique by Diego at times, and Gilbert allows himself to get into those gritty, dangerous wars when he could win by other means much safer, but that's not him. Love 'em both. That was ******* spectacular.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

"what was going through your mind"

well take a hard look Joe it's very easy to see brain matter there


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Too bad it wasn't a five rounder. Two people thrive with blood and in late rounds.
> 
> The Natural Born Killer and The Nightmare/Dream.
> 
> Damn entertaining!


If it was a 5 rounder Gil would have been in trouble.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

AJClark said:


> that eyebrow


his entire eyebrow will literally be replaced with scar tissue now.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

It might not even be fight of the night


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

2 more rounds, and Diego wouldn't have had a forehead left.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Tonight we saw little Belfort (Dodson) and then we saw Big Marvin Easton (Sanchez)


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

I wasn't gunna drink tonight but I'm literally cracking open a beer to celebrate having just watched that fight.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> If it was a 5 rounder Gil would have been in trouble.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Gil wouldn't have came out the same in the 4th.

There shouldn't be a rematch, Gil has title hopes. Give Diego a fight with Nate Diaz that shit would be crazy


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> Gil wouldn't have came out the same in the 4th.
> 
> There shouldn't be a rematch, Gil has title hopes. Give Diego a fight with Nate Diaz that shit would be crazy


Any Diego fight should just be a 5 rounder. They just should be.

Well, all fights should be 5 rounds, but Diego's career would look pretty different imo if all his fights had been 5 round. The 'Berger fight in particular.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm happy to see you all giving Diego respect. He may never win the belt, but he'll always be a champion in my eyes.

He has the p4p biggest heart in MMA in my opinion. He belongs in the hall of fame despite not touching a UFC title. He is the definition of a warrior, and win or lose, he gives his absolute best. If some of us had half as much will and heart as this guy has, who knows how far even that could take us. I may be exaggerating, but like I said, THIS is the reason Diego Sanchez is my favorite active fighter in the world, win or lose. He will forever be in the top 3 of my list.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

If there is one guy in MMA who can't be finished, it would be Diego.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Stun Gun said:


> Gil wouldn't have came out the same in the 4th.
> 
> There shouldn't be a rematch, Gil has title hopes. Give Diego a fight with Nate Diaz that shit would be crazy


You're right he wouldn't have. He was already showing signs of fatigue beforehand.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

Great sloppy entertaining fight for sure (not best fight ever Rogan, we hear this every other event!). Would of been very interesting in rounds 4 and 5 if the gashbrow didnt stop the fight. 

I dont think any rematch should happen. It wasnt a 'close' fight I dont think any one can disagree with Melendez winning the 1st and 2nd and Sanchez the 3rd.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I was so wrong before the fight. Diego hasn't changed one bit. Congrats Diego, that was an amazing performance! raise01:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Stapler said:


> I'm happy to see you all giving Diego respect. He may never win the belt, but he'll always be a champion in my eyes.
> 
> *He has the p4p biggest heart in MMA in my opinion*. He belongs in the hall of fame despite not touching a UFC title. He is the definition of a warrior, and win or lose, he gives his absolute best. If some of us had half as much will and heart as this guy has, who knows how far even that could take us. I may be exaggerating, but like I said, THIS is the reason Diego Sanchez is my favorite active fighter in the world, win or lose. He will forever be in the top 3 of my list.


I will always argue Urijah Faber has this for breaking both hands in one fight and just saying F*** it and throwing elbows for 3 rounds and still trying to land hard punches when the opportunity presented itself. I am surprised Fabers balls alone aren't to big to make 135lbs.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> You're right he wouldn't have. He was already showing signs of fatigue beforehand.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Gil came out and fought Diegos fight, and won. Had it been 5 rounds I could see Gil going at a slower pace and wreslting a little more


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Toroian said:


> Great sloppy entertaining fight for sure (not best fight ever Rogan, we hear this every other event!). Would of been very interesting in rounds 4 and 5 if the gashbrow didnt stop the fight.
> 
> I dont think any rematch should happen. It wasnt a 'close' fight I dont think any one can disagree with Melendez winning the 1st and 2nd and Sanchez the 3rd.


Actually, I disagree. 

Melendez still won the 3rd for me too. Diego dropped him once, but Melendez was tagging him twice as much, opening that cut even worse.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That was something else that fight.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Shoegazer said:


> Actually, I disagree.
> 
> Melendez still won the 3rd for me too. Diego dropped him once, but Melendez was tagging him twice as much, opening that cut even worse.


I agree, Gil is the better striker, and fighter overall. Diego had the better chin in this fight. Diego is a warrior, not trying to take anything away from him. But this fight wasn't that close


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Shoegazer said:


> Actually, I disagree.
> 
> Melendez still won the 3rd for me too. Diego dropped him once, but Melendez was tagging him twice as much, opening that cut even worse.


not just rocking him but Sanchez also took Gil's back twice that round. Did more damage and was far closer to ending the fight.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Two starving hyenas thrown into a sack. That's what this fight was the equivalent of.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Best put this in spoiler tags. What a goddamn warrior.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Toxic said:


> I will always argue Urijah Faber has this for breaking both hands in one fight and just saying F*** it and throwing elbows for 3 rounds and still trying to land hard punches when the opportunity presented itself. I am surprised Fabers balls alone aren't to big to make 135lbs.


Urijah showed tremendous heart, no doubt. I couldn't say either have more heart than the other, but they're definitely up there.

It's funny.. I remember I tweeted Diego once asking him if he has ever been knocked out in his life and I emphasized on how he just keeps coming. He responded to me saying it's never happened and the closest he's ever been to getting knocked out in his life was when he fought BJ Penn. I'm going to say I believe him. It'll be a shame though once his chin starts to leave him. The guy has been in so many wars in the octagon. I think if that day comes and he gets knocked out, I will be in shock.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Toxic said:


> not just rocking him but Sanchez also took Gil's back twice that round. Did more damage and was far closer to ending the fight.


I hear ya, but the back position was fleeting and Gil rectified it quickly. Far more closer to ending the fight? I'd say the doctor was closer to stopping the fight over Diego's cut than by Diego stopping Gil...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Shoegazer said:


> I hear ya, but the back position was fleeting and Gil rectified it quickly. Far more closer to ending the fight? I'd say the doctor was closer to stopping the fight over Diego's cut than by Diego stopping Gil...


I don't give Gil any credit for the cut in the 3rd I could damn near fist F*** his eyebrow by the time the 2nd ended.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Melendez is going to have to learn to defend body kicks... Pettis would murder his ribs.


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

epic fight


----------



## delasan (Oct 20, 2013)

Diego is still to this day the most energetic fighter in the UFC.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I just want to go on record as saying I pretty much called it. Diego dragged Gil into a dog fight and ended up almost pulling out a win in a fight he had zero business even competing in.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Great fight. Totally epic. Start to finish, with only a little slow down in the second and right back to insanity in the third.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

That fight was LITERALLY everything it was suppose to be. The better fighter showed he was the better fighter, yet a badass (which is what Diego is) made it an awesome back and forth scrap!!

Well done, that's some Latino pride shining right there!!
Nice job fellas! 

Love me some Melendez!!!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Fight was sick, good stuff. I like great technical fights on the same level that I love a great back and forth brawl. It just brings out that natural excitement.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

what a wicked slugfest. just wished sanchez would've had the finish in the 3rd after he rocked el nino


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I legit jumped out of my seat when Diego dropped him in the 3rd, thought he was gonna steal it.

Great great fight. Melendez can hang! 29-28 was how I scored it.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Incredible fight! Diego made it an absolute war. Went crazy when he dropped him in the 3rd as well.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Those Tony Robbins tapes must do wonders for his mindset. I've taken a prelim course and it works. He really needs to refine his striking skills. I mean he's the LW/WW version of Cain Velasquez except minus the skill sets. Think about it for one second. "IF" he had crisper boxing, wider arsenal how would you beat an opponent like that. One that keeps coming at you even as a bloody mess. Scary thought. 

I've been calling for this fight. They need to make Diego vs Nate.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mad scrap, Gilbert is such a slick striker but I think Pettis' kicking game would be too much for him.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Diego should consider getting cut intentionally just before the first round if that's how he's gonna fight.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm so sick of this shit with people praising Diego. This wasn't a war it was a brutal one sided ass kicking for 90% of the fight. WOOOOOOOO YEAH THAT GUY IS GOING TO HAVE SEVERE BRAIN DAMAGE AND NOT BE ABLE TO FUNCTION LATER IN LIFE WOOOOOOOO! You should be praised for being good at what you do not for being terrible at what you do.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

osmium said:


> I'm so sick of this shit with people praising Diego. This wasn't a war it was a brutal one sided ass kicking for 90% of the fight. WOOOOOOOO YEAH THAT GUY IS GOING TO HAVE SEVERE BRAIN DAMAGE AND NOT BE ABLE TO FUNCTION LATER IN LIFE WOOOOOOOO! You should be praised for being good at what you do not for being terrible at what you do.


That is what is cool about Diego. He got his ass kicked, he was a bloody mess and yet he was still almost able to get the win against a very tough opponent. If he hadn't of slipped when going in for the kill he likely would have won the fight.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Didn't read any of the thread since the fight happened. But here is what I thought.

Was a fun fight. Diego has all the heart in the world like we already knew. But I laughed when he thought he won or got a draw. He was made a fool of in the first 2 rounds. 

We have to give credit to Gilbert Melendez. As much as Sacnhez's chin and will made the fight crazy. Gilbert's willingness to brawl in the 3rd WHEN HE DIDN"T HAVE TOO was the main reason the fight opened up. Gilbert won the first 2 rounds hands down because he is just a way better fighter than Diego. He is a much better wrestler, BJJ fighter, striker than Diego. He could have coasted in the 3rd. Hell he could have even wrestled Diego if he wanted too. But he didn't and that is why I am a fan of his. He is arguably the uncrowned champ who accepted fighting not even a top 10 LW. And he went out and went blow for blow with him when he didn't have too. No Greg Jackson fighter or much of anyone would in that situation. They would have coasted a boring 3rd and won the fight. 

I don't like Diego. But I respect his heart/willingness to get punched. He DID knock Gilbert down in the 3rd (because Gilbert brawled with him and give him a shot) But Gilbert's face was pretty much unblemished after the fight. Diego swings and doesn't land. 

Gilbert beat the crap out of Diego. His willingness to not coast and look for a KO...and Diego's heart made the 3rd much more memorable than it could have been.



El Bresko said:


> Diego V Melendez II - 5 rounds please


I'm not understanding this. Yea it'd be cool. But if it was 5 rounds do people really think Gilbert would just go out and brawl all 3rd round again? No he would have picked him apart for all 5 rounds and won easily. Do people not realize Sanchez's opening (and reason he got a knock down) was because Gilbert was ok with just swinging with him and playing his non-technical game. We have seen Gilbert go 5 rounds of disciplined striking with loads of cardio. If Gilbert plays his game the 3rd round he basically wins in a flawless victory. Even with getting KOd and brawling he left the cage without a mark on his face. Sanchez did nothing the whole fight until Melendez decided to give him what he wanted and got as sloppy as Sanchez. Sanchez isn't touching Melendez if Melendez stays technical. Only reason he his Gil is because Gil became wide open. Gilbert is a people's champ. He doesn't play for the win. He is there to put on exciting fights and go for finishes. Sanchez is tough as hell though. We all knew that.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

Chill out and grab a tissue. It was a good fight and far from this total ass kicking you're making up. Diego clearly lost but hung in there and almost KO'd Melendez in the 3rd.


osmium said:


> I'm so sick of this shit with people praising Diego. This wasn't a war it was a brutal one sided ass kicking for 90% of the fight. WOOOOOOOO YEAH THAT GUY IS GOING TO HAVE SEVERE BRAIN DAMAGE AND NOT BE ABLE TO FUNCTION LATER IN LIFE WOOOOOOOO! You should be praised for being good at what you do not for being terrible at what you do.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

js9234 said:


> Chill out and grab a tissue. It was a good fight and far from this total ass kicking you're making up. Diego clearly lost but hung in there and almost KO'd Melendez in the 3rd.


It was a good fight. But it was an ass kicking. Diego almost KO'd him? He dropped him. Not almost KO'd him. Gilbert got right back up. 

It was an ass kicking almost the entire night. If Gilbert doesn't decide to go brawl mode and open himself wide open....he basically wins in flawless victory. 

Just look at their faces after the fight. Gilbert put on a clinic. And he is such an awesome fighter that he didn't coast. He let Diego have his brawl he wanted. Gilbert could have went 5 rounds of picking him apart if he wanted too. Diego was a mess. Gilbert didn't look like he had much of any mark on his face.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

osmium said:


> I'm so sick of this shit with people praising Diego. This wasn't a war it was a brutal one sided ass kicking for 90% of the fight. WOOOOOOOO YEAH THAT GUY IS GOING TO HAVE SEVERE BRAIN DAMAGE AND NOT BE ABLE TO FUNCTION LATER IN LIFE WOOOOOOOO! You should be praised for being good at what you do not for being terrible at what you do.


This was the very definition of a war... if this wasnt a war I'd love to see one.

Yeah, Diego misses a lot in those wild exchanges but he was tagging melendez. Diego took quiet the beating in the first 2 rounds but made them look competitive. 

No pleasing some people. This was a great fight to watch for the fans, that is without question.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Killz said:


> I legit jumped out of my seat when Diego dropped him in the 3rd, thought he was gonna steal it.


Haha, same here. Would have been amazing if he pulled out the win. Love Diego.



Killz said:


> Great great fight. Melendez can hang! 29-28 was how I scored it.


Pretty much my thoughts exactly. Awesome fight, one of the most entertaining 3 round fights I have ever seen. Loved every minute of it.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> Haha, same here. Would have been amazing if he pulled out the win. Love Diego.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much my thoughts exactly. Awesome fight, one of the most entertaining 3 round fights I have ever seen. Loved every minute of it.


I'm a pretty big Diego fan but I gave him literally no chance in this fight. Then when he was getting beaten up in the first I thought 'here we go again' then he drags Melendez into a furious brawl and then dropped him. Man, I was bouncing off the walls.

It was hilarious when he thought he'd won though hahahaha.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> It was a good fight. But it was an ass kicking. Diego almost KO'd him? He dropped him. Not almost KO'd him. Gilbert got right back up.


Too be fair - Gil himself said he blacked out with that shot, and woke up in a wrestling match. That qualifies as "almost KO'd him" to me. 

And other than that shot, it was a one-sided beating. I'm glad Gil decided to not coast and make that 3rd round happen the way it did, but it very nearly cost him.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

That uppercut Diego landed on Gil was ******* nasty and probably would have straight up KO'd most guys in the division. He was actually very close to ending the fight in that very moment if he followed up correctly.

People who say that this was a one sided beat down are simply wrong. Diego does miss a lot when charging in, but he was also tagging Melendez with some clean shots in there too, that's not debatable.

I have no idea why he abandoned the body kicks, because they were really hurting Melendez and he was landing them SOLID.

Either way, fantastic war.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

No question Diego lost. He DID almost KO him. Watch the replay and listen to Gil's interview. Gil is clearly the better fighter but Diego hung in there. I'm not even a Diego fan at all I just thought it was ridiculous people saying it was a pure ass kicking.


jonnyg4508 said:


> It was a good fight. But it was an ass kicking. Diego almost KO'd him? He dropped him. Not almost KO'd him. Gilbert got right back up.
> 
> It was an ass kicking almost the entire night. If Gilbert doesn't decide to go brawl mode and open himself wide open....he basically wins in flawless victory.
> 
> Just look at their faces after the fight. Gilbert put on a clinic. And he is such an awesome fighter that he didn't coast. He let Diego have his brawl he wanted. Gilbert could have went 5 rounds of picking him apart if he wanted too. Diego was a mess. Gilbert didn't look like he had much of any mark on his face.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> That uppercut Diego landed on Gil was ******* nasty and probably would have straight up KO'd most guys in the division. He was actually very close to ending the fight in that very moment if he followed up correctly.
> 
> People who say that this was a one sided beat down are simply wrong. Diego does miss a lot when charging in, but he was also tagging Melendez with some clean shots in there too, that's not debatable.
> 
> ...


Diego wasn't landing shit it had to be like 10 to 1 for every punch landed. Gil destroyed him and they need to stop putting Diego in fights against elite guys. He is going to look like Ali does now when he is in his mid 40s because of this shit. 

You have to be generous to even give him the third because he got beat down for the vast majority of that round as well.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I agree that it was mostly a one sided slug fest. Gil was able to block most of Sanchez's strikes although Diego made the best of the strikes he did get in.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> That uppercut Diego landed on Gil was ******* nasty and probably would have straight up KO'd most guys in the division. He was actually very close to ending the fight in that very moment if he followed up correctly.
> 
> People who say that this was a one sided beat down are simply wrong. Diego does miss a lot when charging in, but he was also tagging Melendez with some clean shots in there too, that's not debatable.
> 
> ...




Exactly, a one sided beat down is what Cain did to JDS. Melendez vs Sanchez was easily FOTN and FOTY in my opinion. There needs to be a 5 round rematch at some point between these two.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

slapshot said:


> I agree that it was mostly a one sided slug fest. Gil was able to block most of Sanchez's strikes although Diago made the best of the strikes he did get in.


he didnt even need to block most of them. Diego flat out missed 90% of those shots in the wild exchanges.

It was one sided, but Diego made it look competitive if that makes sense. Definitely FOTY for me so far.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

It was a good fight but only because Sanchez is hard to KO and Gil was willing to stand and trade. _Had he wanted to safely box Sanchez to a win he could have but the boys from stockton dont play homie._ 

Round 1 total strikes 
Melendez 30 of 86 Sanchez 13 of 44

Round 2 total strikes
Melendez 27 of 74 Sanchez 8 of 46

Round three total strikes
Melendez 41 of 93 Sanchez 21 of 86

Like I said he made the most of what he landed, its the UFC who landed more only matters if they did more damage acumativly than thier opponent did with less output. 

In this case thats exactly what happened IMO.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)




----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Like I said before the fight, Diego goes ape shit and people think it means he is landing. He is one of the more inaccurate strikers in MMA.

Take a look at the post fight presser. 1 is beat to a bloody pulp. The other looks like he just had his school picture taken.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Diego sounds like he did a few years ago when he was actually drunk at the MMA awards. 

I wonder if they'll do Bendo vs Diego now.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Great fight. This is why I've always loved Diego Sanchez. Guy will have a job as long as he wants it in the UFC. Too bad he lost, but they put on a show. Wish Diego went for the TKO in round three instead of the poor submission attempt, but oh well.


----------



## FatFreeMilk (Jan 22, 2010)

You didn't even need to watch the slow mo to see Diego wasn't landing much in those wild exchanges and generally through out the fight.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Diego should have did what he did in the 3rd in the 1st just like in the Clay Guida fight. It's the only way he can win. Overwhelm his opponents by taking all they can dish out then returning some back. What's funny is, he still hasn't added any wrinkles to his game, except the left mid kick was good. I'm very certain Pettis noticed that and will utilize it to the max. 

Fight still cracks me up! Hope they get an extra bonus for FOTY.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Diego should have did what he did in the 3rd in the 1st just like in the Clay Guida fight. It's the only way he can win. Overwhelm his opponents by taking all they can dish out then returning some back. What's funny is, he still hasn't added any wrinkles to his game, except the left mid kick was good. I'm very certain Pettis noticed that and will utilize it to the max.
> 
> Fight still cracks me up! Hope they get an extra bonus for FOTY.


Pettis is going to demolish Gil with body kicks. If benson and a life time of tkd couldn't stop them then Gil isn't going to have a chance with one camp.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I think Gil can beat Pettis. He is versatile enough and hits hard enough.

"GILBERT MILENDEZ COULD HAVE MADE THAT AN EASIER FIGHT
HE CHOSE TO MAKE IT ENTERTAINING"
- JOE ROGAN


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

I'd like to see Eddie Alvarez fight Gil. I have Eddie as an easy top 5 LW.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> I'd like to see Eddie Alvarez fight Gil. I have Eddie as an easy top 5 LW.


How? You gotta rank Chandler above him and i struggle to see how you could rank 2 guys outside the UFC in the top 5 when there isn't a top 20 if eve. 30lw in bellator besides the two. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Give credit where credit is due. Gilbert Melendez absolutely trashed Diego Sanchez, the only thing separating this beating from the one BJ gave him is the extra rounds for Gil to finish of Sanchez. He looked fantastic any way he chose to fight, weather by his own game or swinging into Sanchez game. Lot of respect for Sanchez to not only survive but even try to Hulk Hogan out of his beating to make something happen, the guy has no quit in him. It takes a special guy to make a one sided affair like that so entertaining. 

Gil beat Pettis, he did beat Bendo and he is the best LW inthe world.


----------



## Walter (Jun 22, 2009)

Diego's post fight interview was hard to watch, his brain is melting from all the beatings.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Toxic said:


> How? You gotta rank Chandler above him and i struggle to see how you could rank 2 guys outside the UFC in the top 5 when there isn't a top 20 if eve. 30lw in bellator besides the two.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App



Yea, of course I rank Chandler above him, I just think that Alvarez/Meledenz is a more intriguing match up than Chandler/Melendez and I also think that Alvarez is going to beat Chandler in the rematch in a couple of weeks time.

I said I rank Alvarez in my top 5 rankings, not some official ranking system which is nothing other than some one else's subjective opinion on the matter. I said the same things about Cain Velasquez when he was beating on "cans" like Kongo and Ben Rothwell. I had Pettis and Bendo highly ranked in my own rankings back when they were beating "cans" in the WEC. I have an eye for talent, and Eddie Alvarez is extremely talented. I judge things based on talent and skill set rather than breaking down statistics of who's beaten who.

24 wins - 21 stoppages, that makes Alvarez one of the most lethal finishers in the LW division. He has fantastic hands, brutal power, great wrestling and an over all very solid grappling game. He's a killer. He's not without his weaknesses, he definitely has a dodgy chin, but his unbelievable recovery time (similar to Nick Diaz in that regard) makes up for that. He also has amazing heart and will, despite him kinda folding in the Chandler fight which I think he'll avenge.

I just look at the top dogs in the UFC and from a talent and skillset perspective, I don't see many of them topping the likes of Alvarez (or Chandler). I personally view Alvarez as a Frankie Edgar V2. Frankie Edgar but with nasty KO power and a true killer instinct.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Yea, of course I rank Chandler above him, I just think that Alvarez/Meledenz is a more intriguing match up than Chandler/Melendez and I also think that Alvarez is going to beat Chandler in the rematch in a couple of weeks time.
> 
> I said I rank Alvarez in my top 5 rankings, not some official ranking system which is nothing other than some one else's subjective opinion on the matter. I said the same things about Cain Velasquez when he was beating on "cans" like Kongo and Ben Rothwell. I had Pettis and Bendo highly ranked in my own rankings back when they were beating "cans" in the WEC. I have an eye for talent, and Eddie Alvarez is extremely talented. I judge things based on talent and skill set rather than breaking down statistics of who's beaten who.
> 
> ...


If you wan to say he is one of the 5 best lws in the word then that is subjective but IMO to say he is top 5 means his record has to back up that spot, ranking aren't an opinion piece in that perspective. It's the difference between saying Hendricks will beat Gsp and saying he is the #1 ww in the world. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

Walter said:


> Diego's post fight interview was hard to watch, his brain is melting from all the beatings.


You got that right, man.



The Best Around said:


> Great fight. This is why I've always loved Diego Sanchez. Guy will have a job as long as he wants it in the UFC. Too bad he lost, but they put on a show. Wish Diego went for the TKO in round three instead of the poor submission attempt, but oh well.


You mean he will have a job as long as he still has his witts about him. I suspect that will not be much longer. The post fight interview with Rogan was incomprehensive and the presser was much of the same. He sounded like a 50 year old punch drunk boxer.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Please don't double post 


I put the fact he sounded so bad in the post fight interview down to having a swollen mouth. He did sound slurred and punch drunk put I dont think that was it. If he keeps fighting like he does though he'll end up like a more talented Leanard Garcia


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Honestly, after that fightn I'd rather see Diego vs Alverez.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Can't believe nobody has mentioned the return of Diegos YES Cartwheel yet.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

dlxrevolution said:


> Honestly, after that fightn I'd rather see Diego vs Alverez.


Alvarez doesn't have the chin to withstand a war like that.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

FatFreeMilk said:


> You didn't even need to watch the slow mo to see Diego wasn't landing much in those wild exchanges and generally through out the fight.


I think a mere glance at Gilberts face after the fight tells us all we need to know.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I was hoping he would have went at it from the get go like in the Guida fight. That was pure awesomeness!

I enjoy at least one of these brawls per card. So far Diego is the only one who's able to keep this up.

Wanderlei eventually succumbed to old age.
Leben has faltered.
Shogun has been TKOed finally after taking an insane amount of damage. 
Hendo is still game except he's an old man now.

Gotta love a good old fashioned brawl from time to time.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> I was hoping he would have went at it from the get go like in the Guida fight. That was pure awesomeness!


Since getting beat down by BJ, Sanchez always starts more cautiously. Hes not been the same since.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

El Bresko said:


> Alvarez doesn't have the chin to withstand a war like that.


Alvarez has been in plenty of brawls and wars with much heavier hitters than Diego Sanchez. Alvarez has been TKO'd once, in all of his fights, by a Middleweight who he was massively out sized by. Saying Alvarez has a rubbish chin because he gets dropped a lot is like saying Nick Diaz has a bad chin, they're both very similar in that regard.

I love Diego, but Alvarez would smash him even worse than Melendez. I think Alvarez would destroy Melendez personally, I can't think of a single area of Melendez's game that's better than Eddies.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Getting dropped a lot is the very definition of a weak chin.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Killz said:


> Getting dropped a lot is the very definition of a weak chin.


Agreed. Nick doesn't have a good chin, he just has an amazing ability to recover quickly.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Killz said:


> Getting dropped a lot is the very definition of a weak chin.


Not really, if you leave yourself open to big punches because you're in brawl mode and throw no caution to the wind - you're going to get put on your ass, regardless of your chin. That's why I compare him to Nick Diaz. Both Alvarez and Diaz don't give a shit, get right in their opponents faces and start throwing down leaving themselves wide open at times, thus they get dropped. Very little fighters can get away with utilising their style because if they do, they end up getting knocked out.

A weak chin would imply some one get's KO'd consistently, which neither Alvarez or Diaz do.

It's like saying Mark Hunt has a weak chin because he was KO'd by a MW Melvin Manhoeuf. It doesn't matter how strong your chin is, I don't care who you are, if you leave your chin wide open like that, running forwards in brawl mode, you're going to get dropped hard. It certainly doesn't mean you have a weak chin how ever.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Agreed. Nick doesn't have a good chin, he just has an amazing ability to recover quickly.


I would say he still has a "good" chin, its clearly better than average. Does Henderson not have a "good" chin?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Not really, if you leave yourself open to big punches because you're in brawl mode and throw no caution to the wind - you're going to get put on your ass, regardless of your chin. That's why I compare him to Nick Diaz. Both Alvarez and Diaz don't give a shit, get right in their opponents faces and start throwing down leaving themselves wide open at times, thus they get dropped. Very little fighters can get away with utilising their style because if they do, they end up getting knocked out.
> 
> A weak chin would imply some one get's KO'd consistently, which neither Alvarez or Diaz do.
> 
> It's like saying Mark Hunt has a weak chin because he was KO'd by a MW Melvin Manhoeuf. It doesn't matter how strong your chin is, I don't care who you are, if you leave your chin wide open like that, running forwards in brawl mode, you're going to get dropped hard. It certainly doesn't mean you have a weak chin how ever.


No it isn't like saying that. Hunt Rarely gets dropped. You can have the occasional KO on your record and still have a good chin. Just look at Roy Nelson. Also a fighter with a good chin who rarely gets dropped.

You are saying someone who gets dropped all the time doesnt indicate a weak chin when it clearly does.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Killz said:


> You are saying someone who gets dropped all the time doesnt indicate a weak chin when it clearly does.


No it does't you can still have a good chin and get dropped all the time just like Roy does,he just doesn't get koed. Cain gets dropped all the time does that mean he has a bad chin?


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Weak chin is a myth, weak chins never got anyone KO'd, the punch from the other fighter landing in the correct spot and the right time is what gets guys KO'd.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Nick doesn't get dropped all the time thats a big exaggeration there, that would be more Frankie Edgar's calling card.

Also there is a difference between slipping punches and taking them full force, not that Nick doesn't get hit but he does slip enough of them to be considered a counter puncher more than a brawler but he does want his opponent to brawl so he can open fire.

What we saw gil do was take punches to throw punches WITHOUT slipping, he just sat in the pocket and traded blows which was stupid from a tactical stand point because thats the only way Sanchez had a shot at winning, I like the Diaz camp but their game planning is based off personal philosophy and not logic and thats the flaw that beats them in a lot of fights and almost got Sanchez a win. Its a weakness that holds them back and at the same time wins admiration from some fans. 

"weak chin" is a catch all phrase, there are two ways to injure and knock a guy down/out, push the jaw into a nerve that sits behind it OR give them a concussion by bruising the brain.

Typically fans misuse the term "weak chin" for fighters like Chuck Liddell, his ability to take a punch has absolutely NOTHING to do with his chin nada, zilch, zip! 

He cant take a punch because he's had too many brain injuries and each concussion you have makes another one more likely to occur. If a fighter progressively becomes more likely to be KO'd thats the Brain not the chin.



El Bresko said:


> Alvarez doesn't have the chin to withstand a war like that.


I think he would destroy Diego like a fat kid eats cake! He would be able to use his speed and accuracy to blaze by the man IMO.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> No it does't you can still have a good chin and get dropped all the time just like Roy does,he just doesn't get koed. Cain gets dropped all the time does that mean he has a bad chin?


He doesn't have the best chin.

I'm sorry but nobody is ever going to convince me that guys who get dropped a lot don't have weak chins,


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I think it's been proven that everybody gets dropped. Question is, how fast can they recover and that really amazes me.

Hunt vs JDS. Hunt took the same shot as Cain and just rolled backwards and got back up. What the heck. It took a full power heel hook kick to knock him out in the last round.

Nick gets dropped all the time, but he uses his ground game to help him recover and his excellent cardio. I find this to be a phenomenon. Some people or most rather are unable to recover that quickly.

Leben has a hard chin, but is definitely weakened of getting battered. Wand and Chuck are in this category. I use to think they were pretty damn invincible at one point. 

Cain's recovery is very quick and it has to be attributed to his conditioning + MINDSET. 

Finally we come to the savage man formerly known as "The Nightmare" which I feel is quite the suitable name.

Diego's recovery is instantaneous like Wolverine. Every single fight he gets dropped hard and grows even stronger. It's his rage mode like in the video games.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Killz said:


> He doesn't have the best chin.
> 
> I'm sorry but nobody is ever going to convince me that guys who get dropped a lot don't have weak chins,


Interesting way of thinking ,so you know someone who won't get dropped taking an over hand right to the chin ? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

GDPofDRB said:


> Weak chin is a myth, weak chins never got anyone KO'd, the punch from the other fighter landing in the correct spot and the right time is what gets guys KO'd.


So you seriously don't believe that some fighters can withstand punches that others can't? If so I suppose I will just exit the conversation. :dunno:


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> Interesting way of thinking ,so you know someone who won't get dropped taking an over hand right to the chin ?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


yeah, Dan Henderson and Roy Nelson


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> Interesting way of thinking ,so you know someone who won't get dropped taking an over hand right to the chin ?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


There are many fighters who take shots to the chin and dont get KO'd in every event.

Are you saying that Current state Chuck Liddell or Wand can take the same shots as say, Roy Nelson for Example?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

For the record, I think Alvarez would beat Diego - I merely said he doesn't have the chin to withstand a war of that degree, whereas Diego clearly does.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

El Bresko said:


> For the record, I think Alvarez would beat Diego - I merely said he doesn't have the chin to withstand a war of that degree, whereas Diego clearly does.


I'd recommend watching some of Eddies fights then, he's been in some crazy wars and managed to live to tell the tail.

Alvarez vs Hansen is LEGENDARY.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

HitOrGetHit said:


> So you seriously don't believe that some fighters can withstand punches that others can't? If so I suppose I will just exit the conversation. :dunno:


That's not really what I conveying. I think the idea some have that chins are the determining factor in Knockouts is a myth. Falling back on that idea by default discredits completely the other fighter who threw the KO strike, the amount of power, timing and precision (or luck) they invested in to the KO strike among other factors. It's a lazy argument, landed strikes have a million times more to do with knockout finishes then any assumption someone wants to invent about a guys chin power.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

GDPofDRB said:


> That's not really what I conveying. I think the idea some have that chins are the determining factor in Knockouts is a myth. Falling back on that idea by default discredits completely the other fighter who threw the KO strike, the amount of power, timing and precision (or luck) they invested in to the KO strike among other factors. It's a lazy argument, landed strikes have a million times more to do with knockout finishes then any assumption someone wants to invent about a guys chin power.



the flash ko from hitting the chin is caused by the nerves that pass through the chin getting pinched and causing the brain to turn off momentarily. 

The strength of the jaw is vastly different among different fighters, if I remember correctly it's called the vagus nerve, and different guys jaws are more protected. Also, the more you get knocked out from it getting pinched the easier it is to do because the jaw becomes permanently damaged and becomes easier to loosen. A ko from getting one's head bounced off the ground or kicked is different than the flash ko because in the former the ko arises from the brain bouncing off the skull and the latter is from a nerve getting pinched. So in essence it makes a huge difference, one punch that would knockout one guy might not even faze another because the nerve is untouched.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

rabakill said:


> the flash ko from hitting the chin is caused by the nerves that pass through the chin getting pinched and causing the brain to turn off momentarily.
> 
> The strength of the jaw is vastly different among different fighters, if I remember correctly it's called the vagus nerve, and different guys jaws are more protected. Also, the more you get knocked out from it getting pinched the easier it is to do because the jaw becomes permanently damaged and becomes easier to loosen. A ko from getting one's head bounced off the ground or kicked is different than the flash ko because in the former the ko arises from the brain bouncing off the skull and the latter is from a nerve getting pinched. So in essence it makes a huge difference, one punch that would knockout one guy might not even faze another because the nerve is untouched.


How many times did you reference the strike here?


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

GDPofDRB said:


> How many times did you reference the punch here?


what? :confused02:


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

rabakill said:


> what? :confused02:



Okay, how about this then. What role do strikes play in people being KO'd?


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

dude, I just explained it to you... you're grasping at straws now, use a little logic and deductive reasoning


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

rabakill said:


> dude, I just explained it to you... you're grasping at straws now


By implying KO's have something to do with the guy throwing the strikes I'm reaching? Okay.

My question was simple. You explained situations for those on the receiving end of a strike that can play a factor in KO's happening, I am asking what factors the strike deliverer plays in causing KO's?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

rabakill said:


> yeah, Dan Henderson and Roy Nelson


Yah because Roy and Dan have never been dropped or anything good point.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

GDPofDRB said:


> Certain people might dislike engaging me in argument, I'm sure of that. But my question was simple. You explained situations for those on the receiving end of a strike that can play a factor in KO's happening, I am asking what factors the strike deliverer plays in causing KO's?


Some guys have a lot of power and can hurt people more than other people can, and some guys can take that direct shot to the chin while others can't. There's a reason why guys like Hendo/Penn/Roy can take shots that other guys cannot on a consistent basis, where as a guy like Forrest gets dropped from the wind a punch makes after it misses his chin.

Some guys are built in a way that allow them to take big shots, some guys are not. Some guys have the power to KO you, some guys do not. It's a mix of both.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

M.C said:


> Some guys have a lot of power and can hurt people more than other people can, and some guys can take that direct shot to the chin while others can't. There's a reason why guys like Hendo/Penn/Roy can take shots that other guys cannot on a consistent basis, where as a guy like Forrest gets dropped from the wind a punch makes after it misses his chin.
> 
> Some guys are built in a way that allow them to take big shots, some guys are not. Some guys have the power to KO you, some guys do not. It's a mix of both.


Exactly, an array of factors come into play. There's no definitive way to measure sinew integrity or nerve sensitivity that I am aware of that is utilized to judge chin power, similarly there is no frequently utilized method to do the same with punches. What I've seen is if a guy has the physical ability to connect with a hard enough strike in the right location and the right moment, the recipient is impacted in some way but I can't accurately make judgment about chin power from it. Look at everyone's favorite pin cushion in these discussions, Andre Arlovski. People are quick to rate his chin power at a certain level because he was hit and Ko'd several times. There is much more to it then his chin, leaning on the assumption that his chin is the determining factor undermines the fact that the guys hitting are very large, powerful trained strikers whose action are the very reason Arlovski is put in a position where being knocked out can occur, those are tangible I can weigh a lot more heavily then an assumption I might make about the tissue composition around Arlovski's mouth, head and neck.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

GDPofDRB said:


> Exactly, an array of factors come into play. There's no definitive way to measure sinew integrity or nerve sensitivity that I am aware of that is utilized to judge chin power, similarly there is no frequently utilized method to do the same with punches. What I've seen is if a guy has the physical ability to connect with a hard enough strike in the right location and the right moment, the recipient is impacted in some way but I can't accurately make judgment about chin power from it. Look at everyone's favorite pin cushion in these discussions, Andre Arlovski. People are quick to rate his chin power at a certain level because he was hit and Ko'd several times. There is much more to it then his chin, leaning on the assumption that his chin is the determining factor undermines the fact that the guys hitting are very large, powerful trained strikers whose action are the very reason Arlovski is put in a position where being knocked out can occur, those are tangible I can weigh a lot more heavily then an assumption I might make about the tissue composition around Arlovski's mouth, head and neck.


Power in strikes and accuracy to land them is important in regards to KO's, but there's a legitimate "chin power", as you put it, from guy to guy. Guys like Penn/Hendo/Roy/Hunt have taken huge shots that we have seen drop many people and just keep coming as if a fly landed on their face.

Look at Hunt vs. JDS. Hunt took some HUGE shots in that fight, shots that JDS has put a handful of guys face down with, yet he just kept walking forward. After a long fight he eventually got kicked in the head after many big shots, and just couldn't take them anymore, shots that normally KO guys. 

Some guys can just take big shots, they are just physically built in a way that allow them to do it, where as some guys wilt under strikes easily like Forrest, who can't be flicked in his chin without him falling over unconscious.

There's a lot of factors, but there's no doubt that some guys have KO power and some guys can take that KO power on the chin where others cannot.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Hunt also has caught a straight one punch, to the right spot at the right moment, out of an array of other landing shots from a guy I'd ague who doesn't hit as hard. It was the one that got to the right spot though that crumpled him in that fight and he was KO'd. JDS didn't find the right spot on Hunt's chin to do finish the job even though he has the tools to do so if he had, the kick to the dome though did. If I was to argue Griffin gets knocked down when the wind blows on his chin, then I'd be drawing a direct comparison of the people who punched him and dropped him and I'm not willing to say Silva, Shogun or Evans punching power is the equivalent of a cool morning breeze, those guys can hit hard and they are the reason Forrest got dropped because they did hit hard and landed to the sweet spot. It can be a game of centimeters.

I'd add that striking defensive ability at given moment or exchange along with the strike deliverer are more important factors to guys being KO'd then chin power.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

GDPofDRB said:


> Hunt also has caught a straight one punch, to the right spot at the right moment, out of an array of other landing shots from a guy I'd ague who doesn't hit as hard. It was the one that got to the right spot though that crumpled him in that fight and he was KO'd. JDS didn't find the right spot on Hunt's chin to do finish the job even though he has the tools to do so if he had. If I was to argue Griffin gets knocked down when the wind blows on his chin, then I'd be drawing a direct comparison of the people who punched him and dropped him and I'm not willing to say Silva, Shogun or Evans punching power is the equivalent of a cool morning breeze, those guys can hit hard and they are the reason Forrest got dropped because they did hit hard and landed to the sweet spot. It can be a game of centimeters.


People take Rashad/Shogun's punches all the time and don't get fazed. Other than Liddell (who was on the decline with his chin), and Forrest whom we are talking about, who exactly has Rashad's power hurt? He kicked Sean Salmon right in the face and Kneeded Tito in the body, a guy who is known for dropping constantly from body shots. In fact, Rashad got his "Rashad has power" hype specifically because of Forrest, and hasn't done anything with this power since then. Is it that Rahsad has power or is it than Forrest can't take a punch, as he has shown in many fights.

Are you saying that guys like Hunt/Roy/Penn/Hendo are simply far and above everyone else in the world when it comes to avoiding specific power punches? I've seen them all hit with big shots and I've seen them all take them with a smile. 

don't get me wrong, anybody can be KO'd, but there are guys that are much harder to KO than others based purely on chin and ability to absorb shots.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

M.C said:


> People take Rashad/Shogun's punches all the time and don't get fazed. Other than Liddell (who was on the decline with his chin), and Forrest whom we are talking about, who exactly has Rashad's power hurt? He kicked Sean Salmon right in the face and Kneeded Tito in the body, a guy who is known for dropping constantly from body shots. In fact, Rashad got his "Rashad has power" hype specifically because of Forrest, and hasn't done anything with this power since then. Is it that Rahsad has power or is it than Forrest can't take a punch, as he has shown in many fights.
> 
> Are you saying that guys like Hunt/Roy/Penn/Hendo are simply far and above everyone else in the world when it comes to avoiding specific power punches? I've seen them all hit with big shots and I've seen them all take them with a smile.
> 
> don't get me wrong, anybody can be KO'd, but there are guys that are much harder to KO than others based purely on chin and ability to absorb shots.


People are unfazed when Shogun or Evans are able to land good shots on them, all the time? I strongly disagree based on the availability of evidence suggesting otherwise. 

And I'm not suggesting those guys are better at avoiding power shots all together either because again the available evidence reveals they have all been dropped by good strikes breaking through to their sweet spots: Hendo has been rocked or dropped by punches from different fighters, Hunt has been rocked, dropped and KO'd by punches from different fighters, Nelson has been rocked, dropped and KO'd by punches from different fighters. Those are facts. BJ has been very good at avoiding being punched on the chin in his sweet spot but He has been shakey legged to strikes in his career as well.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

GDPofDRB said:


> People are unfazed when Shogun or Evans are able to land good shots on them, all the time? I strongly disagree based on the availability of evidence suggesting otherwise.
> 
> And I'm not suggesting those guys are better at avoiding power shots all together either because again the available evidence reveals they have all been dropped by good strikes breaking through to their sweet spots: Hendo has been rocked or dropped by punches from different fighters, Hunt has been rocked, dropped and KO'd by punches from different fighters, Nelson has been rocked, dropped and KO'd by punches from different fighters. Those are facts. BJ has been very good at avoiding being punched on the chin in his sweet spot but He has been shakey legged to strikes in his career as well.


That's what I said, anybody can be KO'd dropped, just some guys can abosrd/take more shots than others in general. Rashad hasn't KO'd or finished anybody (with his hands to the face) since Forrest, 5 years ago. So it's just a coincidence that Rashad can't really KO anybody except Forrest, a guy who gets KO'd by like... everyone?

I've seen the mentioned guys (hendo/penn/roy among others), take big power shots, eat them, and keep moving forward, and I know guys like Forrest/Randy and Chuck at the end of the careers/Arlovski etc, who can't take the slightest pump. 

Both are true, some guys can KO people left and right, and some guys can take those kind of shots left and right. Everyone can get KO'd, but some guys far less than others, to a point where they never get KO'd in their whole career.


----------

